# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  مساعدة لفك شفرة  sfr  131   و  ELLE N1

## djalel_mas

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هل ممكن فك شفرة الالكاتيل  ELLE N1
BL11D-3AVDES1 IMEI 357127000812354   و  فك شفرة الالكاتيل   sfr131 
imei 351827040803752 
شكرا   *

----------

